# Savings declaration



## highfive (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi,
I am sponsering my wife for the spouse visa application. To meet the financial requirement I will be using catagory A and D. I am not quite sure how to delcare my savings as article below states 6 month bank statements and declaration by the account holder.

Thanks
_
7.3. Cash savings specified evidence
7.3.1. The evidence required for cash savings is specified in Appendix FM -SE:

11. In respect of cash savings the following must be provided:
(a) Personal bank statements showing the cash savings have been held in an account in the name of the person or of the person and their partner jointly
for at least 6 months prior to the date of application.

(b) A declaration by the account holder(s) of the source(s) of the cash savings._


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you need to state, with evidence, how your savings are made up, such as gifts from relatives (e.g. supply a letter from donors stating that £X is a wedding gift, and a bank statement showing the transfer), from the sale of assets (e.g. sale of stocks and shares with documents) and lottery win (award letter and bank statement), and so on. You only need to do it for major items, not for transfers of smaller amounts from your current account.


----------



## highfive (Jul 12, 2012)

Joppa said:


> So you need to state, with evidence, how your savings are made up, such as gifts from relatives (e.g. supply a letter from donors stating that £X is a wedding gift, and a bank statement showing the transfer), from the sale of assets (e.g. sale of stocks and shares with documents) and lottery win (award letter and bank statement), and so on. You only need to do it for major items, not for transfers of smaller amounts from your current account.


I am going to have difficulty showing evidence as most of the savings in my account are a cash gift from families and relatives. 
I can write a letter explaining how my savings are made up along with 6 month bank statement will that be enough?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

highfive said:


> I am going to have difficulty showing evidence as most of the savings in my account are a cash gift from families and relatives.
> I can write a letter explaining how my savings are made up along with 6 month bank statement will that be enough?


You will need statements from relatives that they have given you no strings attached cash gifts along with their bank statements showing they could afford to give you the gift meaning gu paving you a gift didn't clean them out.


----------



## highfive (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash gift were received more than six month ago so would their recent bank statement suffice?
I would also like to know if they need to state i.e their relationship to me, their job title, N I....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Their recent statement plus the one showing transfer, including cash deposit (in which case it will be your bank statement showing deposit made).
Yes, if applicable, such as parent, aunt, grandmother etc, but occupation isn't necessary.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi most of my savings I made working hard for a couple of years.only a 3600 was a gift from my father.I will supply the bank.statements showing the transfer of the money,and i will get two of his recent statements.do they have to be no more than 28 days old aswell.also will enclose a letter from my dad declareing this...
Sufficient?


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Joppa will the above be sufficient...?
Secondly I haven't changed my title from miss to Mrs is this a must before applying for my husband?
Thanks


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Your advice and Help plz Joppa...
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will be fine on both. Letter from your father will help.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks is it necessary to change my title before applying?
Does my dads recent bank statement need to be within 28days? 
And do I just declare the gift and say that the rest is derived from work?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Does my dads recent bank statement need to be within 28days?
And do I just declare the gift and say that the rest is derived from work?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. He just needs to state he gave you a gift of money, with details - date, amount, source (i.e. from his savings, lottery win, sale of stocks etc).
Just enclose some sample statements showing deposits being made by you to your savings account.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for your help as always 

Then I should just declare the amount of gift not the rest of my savings?


----------

